# Saved Schwinn,I think is "middlewieght"



## gold52 (Nov 4, 2010)

Saved Schwinn need help to I.D. 
Came home yesterday and found neighbor had tossed a bike
that I have seen leaning against his garage for atleast 15 years.
I had even asked about it once, not for sale. 
Anyway I grabbed it up and now it's leaning against my garage!!!
When it comes to bikes I'm SGT. Schultz,I KNOW NOTHING,NOTHING!!
Schwinn badge on front but doesn't have Chicago on it or any number.
7E20483 on left rear fork and 203 on bottom of crank housing.
current tire size 26 x 1 3/4
Sturmey Archer 3spd hub
chrome fenders
front book rack (basket is now gone!!)
front brake missing?
non-OG chain guard
Any help or direction would be appreciated.
Sorry if I used incorrect words in identifying parts.
I'm just an old guy looking to fix a bike not hit it big on antique roadshow


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 4, 2010)

It is a Middleweight,the 1-3/4"  tires and 3 speed with caliper brakes are a giveaway.The Serial #  is from  Sept. '57. I'm guessing by the absence of rust on the fenders,they're made of stainless steel. They were found on Jaguars and Corvettes.Yours is probably the latter,but could be a Jag missing the tank. Hard to believe how goofy some people can be. You offer to buy the thing, but he'd rather see it scrapped? Go figure 


Pat


----------



## gold52 (Nov 4, 2010)

Since I'm a novice......
I was thinking of have the wheels trued/tuned ,should I have thehub serviced first?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 4, 2010)

Great find!!  These are very cool bikes and solid. Get a period correct seat, get the confounded red hub adjusted and go be young again. Some people are so obstinate, they would rather throw the thing away than to just say; "here, it's yours, enjoy it!"


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 4, 2010)

Good score.  Checking the wheels for true and getting the hub serviced and adjusted would be a good start.  You'll also want to get grease into the other bearings: headset, bottom bracket and front hub.  Fork is bent backwards a bit, but this can be fixed by a competent shop.  Replace the front brake, run some fresh cables.  New brake pads are a must, Kool Stop Continentals work quite well.  Tires to fit will be a special Schwinn size, not all shops are familiar with this, so make sure you get tires to fit S-7 rims.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## gold52 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank for info. Looks like I'll give it a try to get it "rollin'" not restored.
That way I should only have 3x what it's worth invested. It will be a perfect
garage mate to my money pit VW Thing!!!!!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 5, 2010)

You've already tripled the value by getting rid of that basket!  The Sturmey hub should have a 56 or 57 date code on it too if it's original. I've owned one of these since 1980, when I was 9, and mine looked worse than yours does!


----------



## gold52 (Nov 5, 2010)

hub is 57  6,so is that June  57?   Would painting it destroy it's orginality?? Or should I just make it rideable?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 6, 2010)

gold52 said:


> hub is 57  6,so is that June  57?   Would painting it destroy it's orginality?? Or should I just make it rideable?




It does look fairly rough paint wise, and all the decals are available as reproductions on ebay. Also, for the most part, the versions of these that bring big $ (3-500ish or more) on ebay have nice og paint and chrome. I'd say paint it if you like.


----------



## gold52 (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, she's in pieces. It came apart easily no twisted nuts or bunhged up screw heads.
Even thetiny screws that head front badge came out fine, However I did "CHIP" the changer cable
pulley. RIms are at a shop to be trued. And I thinking of a color
to paint it. Figure to rattle can it as close to orginal as I can find. I did a
tandem bike years ago, Aand it lasted over 20 years. Youngest son has it 
now repainted black. Never did find out what brand it is.



This was before.
Anyway gonna fix t how I want it and ride!


----------



## Geeeyejo (Nov 12, 2010)

Front fork looks incorrect - would have chrome cap on a Corvette or Jaguar also missing front brake assembly - kinda looks like a Murray fork but hard to tell from pic = does fork have hole for brake assembly?  Tank will run you from $125 to $150 and nice seat from $35 up - can't beat what you paid though lol - good luck with the resto!


----------



## gold52 (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes,it has the hole for the brake assembly. and when I took it apart the color on the
fork that wasn't exposed looked like it matched the color behind the Schwinn badge on front. I will talk to 
Mr.H tomorrow. He's the guy who tossed it. 
Here's the stripping on the fork.





I don't know what it is and aint counting on it be "rare" or "valuable".
I am just an old guy trying to put an old bike back to ride not put
in a museum.


----------



## gold52 (Nov 24, 2010)

Does anyone know what a correct rear reflector looks like for this bike?


----------



## gregv (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice save, looks like a Corvette to me. If you want you can repaint it the original color by spraying the frame silver and using a can of candy Flamboyant Red from Hyper-Formance (http://www.hyper-formance.com/paints.htm) overtop. Or you could just get a can of candy red from a local supplier that looks close. As far as forks go, not all Corvettes came with a front brake, but those with the S/A 3spd hub all seem to have it. I have seen them both with and without the chrome fork cap. As a trivia note, the "drilled" front fork (but without a brake) was available as an extra cost option on these bikes.

Some nice whitewalls would really look good; the Kendas marked 26 x 2 x 1 3/4 are a little fatter than the Kenda 26 x 1 3/4 and are a closer match to what would have come on this bike originally.

good luck!

greg v.

P.S. I made some vinyl stencils of the fork pinstriping a while back, and I might still have a set kicking around if you're interested; if not I could always send you the digital file that could be cut by a local signshop.


----------

